# Forgeworld for Fantasy



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been looking to get into Fantasy for a while now and a few of my friends and I are finally biting the bullet and giving it a go. But we were wondering, is their a Forgeworld equivalent for Warhammer Fantasy?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, Forgeworld do stock warhammer monsters.

They have it under the monster section - however, it applies more to Chaos, Giants, Ogres, and scenery than many other model variants.

Warhammer doesn't have the diversity that 40K has, and takes a back foot.

It's mainly for exotic creatures (War Mammoths for Chaos armies, Greater Daemon alternate sculpts, Giants, Ogre Rhinox cavalry and Dragons), and for the odd piece of sculpted terrain, which can be made easily out of your own materials.

Still, the models themselves are sexy, just damn expensive.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The dragons are ace in Forgeworld, but I wish they did more Fantasy


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

wish Forgeworld would do an empire steam tank. that would be cool


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is ashame, that there is a small amount


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Everytime I order something from FW and it asks you what you'd like to see I put the same thing. More Fantasy Monster mounts with multiple riders, and filling out any gaps in the range. For whatever reason GW see slow on making them, and I am quite convinced a solid range of new monsters with riders would go down well with many Fantasy players.

Things like a High Elf Griffon rider with different rider options, a new Black Dragon with a Lord and Supreme Sorceress figure for Druchii, A larger bulkier Hydra, A chaos Dragon with a rider for each Chaos faction to name a few and then you could do stuff that is just out there. Such as a Brontasaurus style size monster with giant howdaw for the Lizardmen or new versions of special Characters such as Hellebron on a manticore, or a new Karl Franz on Deathclaw.

Sadly as already noted 40K outsells fantasy by such a degree it has never happened, but a man can dream.


----------

